# How do u get the inside painted?



## xoice75ox (Dec 29, 2004)

Ive seen peeps w/ custom interior like dash,center counsil or door panels painted. Does it take a lot of work and is it complicated? How do you go about completing a procedure such as this?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

would probably get a better response if you asked in the cosmetic section


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

moved to comestic... i did my whole interior with the same paint that is on the outside of my car.. my friend has a shop so i was able to get it professionally sprayed


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> moved to comestic... i did my whole interior with the same paint that is on the outside of my car.. my friend has a shop so i was able to get it professionally sprayed


Thats a great way to do it.

I used that dupont duplicolor that you use for painting engines. It has ceramics in them so they handel the heat in your car so they won't melt and run down your dash.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well i got mine dirt cheap too.. with a valve cover and side skirts and all the interior, it was around 200 plus all the install.. but i had the spray paint and the looked really nasty and cheap.. i like my paint now, even though i might not keep the car much longer


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

something like this
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=79958&page=1&pp=15

I took the panels out and got the krylon plastic spray paint and went at it. Several light coats.

Thats about as cheap as you can get $4.

if you willing to spend a little more then that and have it look very nice then check this out
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may03/superior_dash/


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm definitely painting my interior...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> something like this
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=79958&page=1&pp=15
> 
> I took the panels out and got the krylon plastic spray paint and went at it. Several light coats.
> ...


i think he was reffering to painting the whole dash unlike just some trim pieces.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> moved to comestic... i did my whole interior with the same paint that is on the outside of my car.. my friend has a shop so i was able to get it professionally sprayed


i never new that about your car. i dont think we have ever even seen any pics! :showpics: i would like to see how that turned out. :cheers:



B14_Stealth said:


> i think he was reffering to painting the whole dash unlike just some trim pieces.


cant be done unless you glass the dash. well i mean it could be done i guess but you could never touch it and it would look BAD! oh and before you paint anything on you car DIY please find some scrap plastic and learn the correct ways of the rattle can, because if you do it wrong it can look really bad. 

p.s. clear coat will be your best friend. because even tho you may be useing glossy paint, it will scratch but with clear coat only the clear will scratch and you can allways buff that out or re-spray it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i know how the dash gets painted


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i painted my WHOLE dash, as well as my center console AND my doors.....full interior as a matter of fact


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

MAN!!!! You dont want to over do it!!!! Use a base, (Black) Main dash and door pannels, use your stock color for removable panels then add a touch of C/F or aluminum with some lighting and you have a winning combo! Trust me!!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> i painted my WHOLE dash, as well as my center console AND my doors.....full interior as a matter of fact


yeah i could tell  i saw the pics at car domain and I could tell you painted it yourself.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> yeah i could tell  i saw the pics at car domain and I could tell you painted it yourself.



dang mang, u tryin to say its a crappy job that u can "tell" i painted it myself? lol, actually in person, my shit looks OEM as hell


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

on the pictures its got this glare.. that you can see that it was painted.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> on the pictures its got this glare.. that you can see that it was painted.



oh yea, in pics yea...but it doesnt look like paint in person..its weird.


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

hey guys thought id write an show yall my interior most of the peices were painted when i bought the car but iv painted a few myself i used the same color that is on the exterior from PPG. i sanded the "leather look" or whatever those little wrinkles are suppose to be used a "special primer" haha an painted it with a detail gun. i like it  i tried to post a picture but i dont think its goin to work u will have to hit the link. thanks for lookin
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag..._images/2/web/686000-686999/686048_2_full.jpg


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> oh yea, in pics yea...but it doesnt look like paint in person..its weird.


oh yea It happend to me when i took pics of my rims, they look different in person than on the picture


----------

